# Touren im Kreis Neuwied/Bendorf/Westerwald



## Devil-Driver (13. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

wir suchen Bikerinnen und Biker die Lust auf gemeinsames Moutainbiken haben. Wir fahren immer Sonntags morgens 10 Uhr und Treffpunkt wäre die Sparkasse in Bendorf/Sayn, Koblenz-Olper-Str.88. Gefahren werden Touren (kein Freeride) von ca. 3 Stunden Dauer 30-40 km ca.500 hm können je nach Tour auch mehr werden. Anspruch an Fahrtechnik und Kondition würde ich mal für Anfänger und leicht Fortgeschrittene bezeichnen.
Im Moment sind wir meistens so 3-4 Leute, würden uns aber über jede/n Mitfahrer/in der Spaß am Radl'n und der Natur hat freuen.

Also dann bis demnächst... ?
Gruß Bernd


----------



## T-Brex (16. April 2014)

Hi Devil Biker,
es exsistiert schon seit einigen Jahren ein Biker Treff....guckst du hier....

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/lokale-biketreffs-wer-faehrt-wo-wegweiser.383935/

dann weisst Du bescheid...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailpussy (17. April 2014)

...sehr schöner Hinweis....! Kein Wunder das er eine eigene Gruppe aufmachen will  Der Hinweis wirkt nicht wie eine freundliche Einladung doch mal in dieser Gruppe mitzuradeln.


----------



## T-Brex (17. April 2014)

Oh vielen Dank für den Hinweis Trailpussy.  
Natürlich sollte es eine freundliche Einladung sein mal mitzufahren......ansonsten würde der Post ja keinen Sinn machen....


----------



## Devil-Driver (17. April 2014)

Ok, ich hab"s auch als Einladung verstanden-wäre gestern um 17 Uhr auch mal mitgefahren, kam dann aber kurzfristig was dazwischen evtl. Samstag. Wir waren eigentlich Sonntags morgens immer zu viert-da mein Schwerpunkt aber auf Touren liegt und es  die anderen mehr in die Bikeparks zieht dachte ich evtl. ein bis zwei Leute für Sonntagsmorgen aktivieren zu können, da das meiner Meinung nach die absolut geilste Zeit zum Biken ist.


----------



## pitu68 (20. April 2014)

moin moin,

wir sind ne kleine truppe (je nach Motivation der Teilnehmer), die sonntags morgens immer so ca. 2 std. fahren....meist um die 30 km, mit ca. 500 hm

Treffpunkt 10.00 Uhr.....Sparkasse sayn (am Park)

freunde des bikens in Gesellschaft sind immer gerne gesehen


----------



## Devil-Driver (20. April 2014)

Hört sich interessant an. Ich denke ich lass mich mal blicken.


----------



## pitu68 (27. April 2014)

tour heute wetterbedingt kurzfristig abgesagt, am donnerstag kleine 1.mai-tour geplant ab 10.00 Uhr


----------



## Devil-Driver (27. April 2014)

Ok, bin heut auch nicht gefahren. Mit 1.Mai schau ich mal ob ich fit bin.


----------



## Balu. (1. Mai 2014)

pitu68 schrieb:


> tour heute wetterbedingt kurzfristig abgesagt, am donnerstag kleine 1.mai-tour geplant ab 10.00 Uhr



War heute zu spät dran, kam erst um 12:30Uhr auf´s Rad. Mal schauen ob ich es Sonntag schaffe. Jemand vielleicht Lust Samstag in Neuwied was zu fahren ?


----------



## Devil-Driver (2. Mai 2014)

Balu. schrieb:


> War heute zu spät dran, kam erst um 12:30Uhr auf´s Rad. Mal schauen ob ich es Sonntag schaffe. Jemand vielleicht Lust Samstag in Neuwied was zu fahren ?



Gude,

ja, wenn's Wetter mitspielt würde ich Samstag mitfahren. Wann und wo ? Ich hab auch 'ne recht gute Tour von Heimbach aus auf Lager.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (2. Mai 2014)

Komme gerne auch nach Heimbach , von der Uhrzeit her würde ich gern Vormittags los, muss allerdings vorher noch die Familie versorgen.


----------



## Devil-Driver (2. Mai 2014)

Balu. schrieb:


> Komme gerne auch nach Heimbach , von der Uhrzeit her würde ich gern Vormittags los, muss allerdings vorher noch die Familie versorgen.


Ok, vormittag passt mir auch. Wann genau wäre das dann?  Wir können uns ja an der Agip Tanke treffen, ok ?


----------



## great87rick (3. Mai 2014)

Moin, würde mich evtl auch anschließen...was habt ihr so km/hm vor?


----------



## Devil-Driver (3. Mai 2014)

great87rick schrieb:


> Moin, würde mich evtl auch anschließen...was habt ihr so km/hm vor?



Wird moderat- ich denke ca. 30-35 Km und 500 Hm allerdings kann man immer aussteigen wenn zuviel. Hoffe bis gleich.


----------



## Devil-Driver (3. Mai 2014)

Devil-Driver schrieb:


> Wird moderat- ich denke ca. 30-35 Km und 500 Hm allerdings kann man immer aussteigen wenn zuviel. Hoffe bis gleich.


Wir können auch die Strecke an jeden Fitnessstand anpassen-ich bin um 10 Uhr an der Agip Tanke in Heimbach.


----------



## great87rick (3. Mai 2014)

Das Pack ich leider zeitlich nicht....viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Devil-Driver (3. Mai 2014)

great87rick schrieb:


> Das Pack ich leider zeitlich nicht....viel Spaß



Schade, aber morgen früh um 10 Uhr ist auch wieder 'ne Tour. Treffpunkt Sparkasse Sayn vielleicht schaffst du es ja dann.


----------



## lieblingsschaf (3. Mai 2014)

Servus!

Ich bin letztes WE nach Ebernhahn gezogen und suche jetzt jemanden, der mir auf einer Feierabendrunde am Montag mal die Umgebung etwas näher bringt, da ich meine Umzugskartons nicht mehr wirklich sehen kann. Wenn ich auf der Arbeit pünktlich rauskomme, ist bei mir so 18/18:30 Uhr drin. Konditionell und fahrtechnisch würde ich mich als ausreichend belastbar bezeichnen, bin aber eher der Dieseltyp.

Dann macht mal Angebote! 

LG
Das Schaf


----------



## Devil-Driver (3. Mai 2014)

lieblingsschaf schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Ich bin letztes WE nach Ebernhahn gezogen und suche jetzt jemanden, der mir auf einer Feierabendrunde am Montag mal die Umgebung etwas näher bringt, da ich meine Umzugskartons nicht mehr wirklich sehen kann. Wenn ich auf der Arbeit pünktlich rauskomme, ist bei mir so 18/18:30 Uhr drin. Konditionell und fahrtechnisch würde ich mich als ausreichend belastbar bezeichnen, bin aber eher der Dieseltyp.
> 
> ...



Ja gerne. Ebernhahn ist ja bei Ransbach da könnte man sich gut in Grenzau am Sporthotel treffen und von da sind gute Touren machbar. Schreib mal ob das ok ist und die Uhrzeit. Ich kann ab 16.30 Uhr und hab nach hinten open End.  Kleiner Tipp noch wenn du deine Umzugkartons nicht mehr sehen kannst, räum sie doch einfach aus. 

Gruß DD


----------



## lieblingsschaf (3. Mai 2014)

Mein Navi findet das Sporthotel bestimmt! Open end ist auch kein Problem, sofern ich die Lampe finde....
Und bitte keine Kommentare zu meinen Kartons! Die Waschmaschine hatte heute eindeutig Vorrang! Dank neuer Anschlüsse läuft die jetzt auch ohne Inkontinenz.


----------



## Devil-Driver (3. Mai 2014)

Dann schreib mir mal wann du ca. da bist.


----------



## lieblingsschaf (4. Mai 2014)

Ich schätze ich kann, wenn ich mich direkt nach der Arbeit ins Auto setze zwischen 17:30 und 17:45 da sein. 
Die Lampe schlummert noch in irgendeinem Karton.


----------



## Devil-Driver (4. Mai 2014)

Ok, ich bin dann um 17.30 da. Ich denke die Lampe brauchst du nicht, ist ja lang hell und mehr als 2-2 1/2 Std. fahren wir denke ich nicht. 
Bis morgen dann.


----------



## Devil-Driver (4. Mai 2014)

Grad von der heutigen Tour zurück, war mal wieder toll.


----------



## T-Brex (21. Mai 2014)

*Samstag 24.05.2014:*


*Samstag um ayn in Sayn !*
Alle "Übriggebliebenen", "Dahaymgebliebenen" und "Wiederaynstayger" und "interessierte Novizen" sind ayngeladen für eine kleine Samstagstour im "Mittwochsformat"....30-40km und 700-800 hm....moderates Tourtempo. Bei Interesse können wir auch parallel zum Münz-Event entlang der Strecke "kreuzen" und hier und da anfeuern....
*Treffpunkt Schloß Sayn *


----------



## pitu68 (8. Juni 2014)

heute die tour war aber auch nicht schlecht ... nur ein wenig heiß

freu mich schon auf die nächste tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Devil-Driver (13. Juni 2014)

Ja, macht immer wieder Spaß. Bis nächstes mal.


----------



## Devil-Driver (13. Juni 2014)

An alle!! Wer Lust hat anstatt alleine, in einer lustigen Gruppe mitzubiken. Immer Sonntags-morgens um 10Uhr-Treffpunkt Sayn Sparkasse, Koblenz-Olper-Str.88, Anspruch siehe ersten Post.


----------



## pitu68 (16. Juni 2014)

geplante feiertagsrunde am donnerstag....10.00 Uhr


----------



## Devil-Driver (16. Juni 2014)

Sehr schön, habe ich auch schon überlegt. Bin Do.am Start.


----------



## pitu68 (18. Juni 2014)

Servus....start morgen schon um 9.30 Uhr ?

dann wären wir auf jeden fall  schonmal zu dritt


----------



## kai1978 (18. Juni 2014)

hey,

bin öfter in ebernhahn und suche leute zum biken.....vorliebe: trails und bissl freeride....oder fahrt ihr eher touren?
würde mich auf antwort freuen...

grüßle


----------



## Balu. (18. Juni 2014)

Aarrggh, ich bin morgen auf ner Hochzeit, und Sonntag auf´m Marathon in Rhens, wieder nix ...


----------



## Devil-Driver (19. Juni 2014)

kai1978 schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> bin öfter in ebernhahn und suche leute zum biken.....vorliebe: trails und bissl freeride....oder fahrt ihr eher touren?
> würde mich auf antwort freuen...
> ...



Hallo kai1978,

also wir fahren nur Touren-hier und da ist auch mal ein Trail dabei aber nix anspruchvolles, Wir würden uns trotzdem freuen wenn du mal mitfahren würdest.

Beste Grüße Bernd


----------



## pitu68 (28. Juni 2014)

nächste tour.....morgen früh 10.00 uhr

hauptsache, das wetter hält


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Devil-Driver (28. Juni 2014)

...wenn nicht können wir ja kurzfristig absagen. Ansonsten bin ich dabei.


----------



## kai1978 (8. Juli 2014)

Devil-Driver schrieb:


> Hallo kai1978,
> 
> also wir fahren nur Touren-hier und da ist auch mal ein Trail dabei aber nix anspruchvolles, Wir würden uns trotzdem freuen wenn du mal mitfahren würdest.
> 
> Beste Grüße Bernd




sorry für die späte antwort...war bissl außer gefecht...wann fahrt ihr jetzt wieder?

gruß


----------



## Devil-Driver (8. Juli 2014)

Kein Problem, nächster Ausritt ist für Donnerstag ca.17 Uhr geplant-wenn's Wetter mitspielt :-( - ansonsten am Sonntag morgen um 10 Uhr. Wenn du mitfahren möchtest meld dich nochmal hier wegen Treffpunkt.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## pitu68 (13. Juli 2014)

morsche,

werde heute nicht dabei sein....bin ein wenig am schwächeln.

aber nächste woche wieder


----------



## Devil-Driver (13. Juli 2014)

Ich bin gerade zwei Stündchen und 600 Hm durch den Regen geradelt. Hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Devil-Driver (19. Juli 2014)

Ich bin dafür wegen der Hitze morgen früher zu starten, für mich wäre 9 Uhr ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitu68 (20. Juli 2014)

morsche, also für mich wird das heute nix

bin noch bei der augenpflege


----------



## Devil-Driver (26. Juli 2014)

Ich bin morgen schon um 9 Uhr an der Abtei in Bendorf/Sayn verabredet. Wir kommen aber um 10 Uhr an die Sparkasse-außer ihr schließt euch uns an und steht mal was früher auf der Matte. ;-)


----------



## Der_Graue (27. Juli 2014)

Devil-Driver schrieb:


> Ich bin morgen schon um 9 Uhr an der Abtei in Bendorf/Sayn verabredet. Wir kommen aber um 10 Uhr an die Sparkasse-außer ihr schließt euch uns an und steht mal was früher auf der Matte. ;-)


TOP-Tour heute, Bernd


----------



## Devil-Driver (2. August 2014)

Fand die Tour auch klasse-müssen wir mal wiederholen !!!


----------



## Der_Graue (2. August 2014)

Will morgen früh um 9:00 Uhr mit Kumpels den Köppel ab Hillscheid erkunden,
haste Lust mitzufahren?
Wenn Ja, um 8:30 Uhr bei mir, kann dein Bike auf dem Biketräger mitnehmen ;-)


----------



## Devil-Driver (5. August 2014)

War am Sonntag mal wieder um 10 Uhr ab Sparkasse Sayn eine Runde drehen. 41Km, 750Hm, etwas über 2,5 Std. Waren zu zweit und hat super Laune gemacht.


----------



## Devil-Driver (5. August 2014)

Übrigens an alle, die Ansage gilt-jede(r) der Lust hat mal mitzufahren ist willkommen.


----------



## pitu68 (9. August 2014)

nächste tour, morgen 10.00 uhr !

"hauptsache das wetter hält"


----------



## Devil-Driver (9. August 2014)

Hoffen wir das Beste! Bis morgen früh.


----------



## pitu68 (11. August 2014)

war wieder mal ne nette tour gestern.

und das wetter war auch nett zu uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Devil-Driver (11. August 2014)

Kann man wohl sagen, ich war grad zuhaus da fing's schon an zu regnen. War wieder mal 'ne nette Tour, dann evtl. bis Mittwoch.


----------



## pitu68 (12. August 2014)

urlaubsrunde geplant für mittwoch morgen 10.00 uhr --- ca. 2,5 std.

treffpunkt heimbach - agip-tankstelle


----------



## Devil-Driver (12. August 2014)

Ok, wenn's bei mir heut' Abend nicht so wild wird bin ich am Start.


----------



## pitu68 (16. August 2014)

nächste tour:	sonntag - 10.00 uhr

bei dem wetter am besten mit schwimmflügeln


----------



## pitu68 (22. August 2014)

endlich mal ein bischen dreck am rad.....war ne nette tour am sonntag...gute strecke @Devil 

nächste tour sonntag, allerdings erst 11.00 uhr ??


----------



## Devil-Driver (22. August 2014)

Oh, da muss ich sehen 11 Uhr ist mir wahrscheinlich zu spät evtl. fahr ich dann früher los und komme um 11 vorbei oder so....


----------



## pitu68 (30. August 2014)

nächste tour......morsche 10.00 uhr ?

also ich wär dabei, wenns wetter hält


----------



## Bjoern3003 (6. September 2014)

Fahrt ihr morgen wieder ab Bendorf?


----------



## pitu68 (7. September 2014)

servus björn,

also ich bin wahrscheinlich dabei.....10.00 uhr...sparkasse sayn .... nächste tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Devil-Driver (7. September 2014)

Ich bin um 10 Uhr am Start. Bis später....


----------



## pitu68 (7. September 2014)

so leuts, angefügt mal die daten der heutigen tour

hoffe, man sieht sich nächste woche wieder


----------



## pitu68 (13. September 2014)

daten der tour vom sonntag letzte woche aktualisiert !

nächste tour...sonntag morgen 10.00 uhr...sparkasse sayn


----------



## Devil-Driver (14. September 2014)

War mal wieder eine klasse Tour heute. Nächsten Sonntag folgt die nächste.


----------



## Bjoern3003 (14. September 2014)

Wäre gern dabei gewesen. Marathon war aber heute auch gut.


----------



## pitu68 (14. September 2014)

angefügt die daten der heutigen tour

björn....war bestimmt auch was anspruchsvoller

man sieht sich nächste woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern3003 (14. September 2014)

40km und 1033hm


----------



## pitu68 (17. September 2014)

angefügt daten der heutigen tour

man sieht sich am sonntag um 10.00 uhr


----------



## Devil-Driver (18. September 2014)

War auf jeden Fall 'ne Klasse "kleine" Tour. Bis Sonntag-da können wir ja evtl. die Hundsdorf Runde nochmal fahren. Hab ich wieder mal Lust zu.


----------



## Devil-Driver (23. September 2014)

Morgen wieder kleine Feierabendrunde - Treffpunkt allerspätestens 16 Uhr Agip Tanke Heimbach.


----------



## pitu68 (28. September 2014)

war wieder ne schöne runde....sogar das wetter hat gepasst.

man sieht sich nächste woche wieder


----------



## Devil-Driver (29. September 2014)

Nächsten Sonntag wird bei mir eng, da ich am Samstag Abend auf einem Konzert der wilderen Art bin. Trotzdem versuche ich da zu sein.


----------



## Sepp90 (30. September 2014)

Hi, 
komme aus Oberbieber und würde mich gerne mal bei einer Nachmittagsrunde oder am Wochenende mit anschließen.
Unter der Woche kann ich allerdings nur Mittwochs ab 16:00-16:30Uhr, da ich an den anderen Tagen zum Abendunterricht der Technikerschule muss.
Würde mich freuen wenn das klappen würde.
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Devil-Driver (1. Oktober 2014)

@ Sebastian. Wie wäre es direkt heute? Ich habe Urlaub und will sowieso biken.


----------



## Sepp90 (1. Oktober 2014)

Klar gerne. Hatte ich mir auch für heute Nachmittag noch vorgenommen. Komme um kurz vor 16Uhr heim und könnte dann gegen 16:30 an die Agip in Heimbach oder zu einem anderen Treffpunkt kommen.


----------



## Devil-Driver (1. Oktober 2014)

Lass uns an der Abtei Rommersdorf treffen, 16.30 Uhr wäre für mich ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepp90 (1. Oktober 2014)

Alles klar, dann bis heute Nachmittag.


----------



## Devil-Driver (1. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Devil-Driver (11. Oktober 2014)

Achtung, Start der morgigen Tour schon um 9.30 Uhr an der Sparkasse in Bendorf/Sayn.


----------



## Bjoern3003 (11. Oktober 2014)

Schaffe ich leider nicht, wegen f1.;-) euch aber viel Spaß


----------



## pitu68 (18. Oktober 2014)

nächste tour....sonntag 10.30 uhr....kleine tour


----------



## Bjoern3003 (18. Oktober 2014)

Bin leider privat in Bonn.


----------



## Devil-Driver (8. November 2014)

War gerade mit dem Rennrad unterwegs. Ich werde den Winter über auch weiter Rennrad fahren und hab die MTB's eingemottet bis zum Frühjahr denk ich. Bis dahin allen eine gute Zeit.


----------



## Bjoern3003 (8. November 2014)

War gerade 60km durch die Eifel gefahren.


----------



## Der_Graue (25. April 2015)

Hallo,
was ist los hier, wurde das Biken eingestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Devil-Driver (26. April 2015)

Hallo Freunde des Frohsinns. Haha, ja sieht fast so aus. Mal ernsthaft, bin vor ca. 3 Wochen aus dem Winterschlaf aufgewacht und wollte in die Saison starten. Da kam mir eine Fußverletzung dazwischen und nach ein Paar kleinen Ausfahrten in letzter Zeit will ich am 1ten Mai meine MTB Saison starten. Jeder der Lust und Zeit hat kann  sich natürlich wie gewohnt hier melden und sehr gerne mitfahren. Ansonsten denke ich ab dann wieder regelmäßig Sonntags Morgens Treffpunkt Sayn. Ich freue mich auf jeden der Lust am gemeinsamen Biken hat und mitfährt. 
Dann mal bis demnächst.
Mit sportlichem Gruss 
Bernd


----------



## Devil-Driver (22. Mai 2015)

Tja, letztes Jahr war hier eigentlich viel los und es wurde regelmäßig Sonntags gefahren. Ich bin wieder Sonntags morgens am Start aber scheinbar haben "alle" außer mir das Biken aufgegeben? Ich fahre auch alleine aber in einer Gruppe macht`s doch mehr Spaß. Ich habe jetzt 2 Wochen Urlaub und möchte in der Zeit viel fahren-also wer hat Lust und Zeit? Kurz hier melden und wir machen was aus.


----------



## Bjoern3003 (22. Mai 2015)

Aufgegeben nicht - aber sehr wenig Zeit momentan. Wenn dann meist eher ne spontane Tour. Sonntags morgens neigt man dann doch öfter gerne mal zum ausschlafen nach ner anstrengenden Woche ;-)


----------



## Devil-Driver (22. Mai 2015)

Bin auch erst Anfang Mai in die Saison gestartet und will die nächste Zeit Kondition aufbauen-komm die Berge noch etwas zäh hoch aber das gibt sich schon. Meld dich einfach wenn du mal Zeit hast. Bis denne...


----------



## pitu68 (6. Juni 2015)

moin moin,

am sonntag morgen ist ne kleine tour geplant (ca. 2,5 std. - 3 std)

treffpunkt um 9.50 uhr an der kirche in heimbach.

gruss

j.


----------



## Devil-Driver (6. Juni 2015)

Kann leider nicht mit. Hab nen Zeh gebrochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitu68 (7. Juni 2015)

shit...dann wünsche ich mal gute und schnelle besserung.

bis die tage auf dem radl

gruss

j.


----------



## Devil-Driver (7. Juni 2015)

Bin noch bis 16.6. krank geschrieben, danach meld ich mich hier.


----------



## Norman90 (17. Juli 2015)

Hallo  ich würde gerne mal mit fahren findet es denn schon wieder statt?


----------



## Devil-Driver (18. Juli 2015)

Wir sind dieses Jahr noch nich zusammen gefahren. Ich fahre aber morgen früh also Sonntag morgen eine Runde. Wenn du Lust hast so um 9 Uhr bin ich an der Sparkasse in Sayn.


----------



## Norman90 (18. Juli 2015)

Ok dann würde ich mal sagen bis morgen früh ich werde dort sein


----------



## Devil-Driver (18. Juli 2015)

Ok, bis morgen.


----------



## Norman90 (19. Juli 2015)

Moin devil-driver bei dem Wetter wird es leider nichts bei mir.


----------



## Devil-Driver (19. Juli 2015)

Ok, ich hab zwar eine 1 1/2 - 2 Std. Tour auf Lager die man auch bei Regen fahren kann ohne sich total einzusauen, aber ich denke ich fahre heute auch nicht.


----------



## chevyk30 (19. Juli 2015)

Ahoi,wenns wieder losgeht bin ich mal dabei.Bin aber noch in der "Krabbelgruppe" und nich der fitteste.50 km hab ich schon geschaft...nehmt mich mit


----------



## Norman90 (19. Juli 2015)

Dann hoffen wir mal das nächsten Sonntag besseres Wetter ist damit es los gehen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Devil-Driver (25. Juli 2015)

Servus, wenn morgen früh vernünftiges Wetter ist, fahre ich eine Tour. Treffen an der Sparkasse Sayn 9 oder halb zehn.


----------



## Norman90 (25. Juli 2015)

Dieses Wochenende bin ich leider nicht dabei aber nächstes könnte ich dabei sein


----------



## Devil-Driver (31. Juli 2015)

Hallo, diesen Sonntag 2.8. bin ich nicht da.


----------



## Der_Graue (1. August 2015)

Devil-Driver schrieb:


> Hallo, diesen Sonntag 2.8. bin ich nicht da.


Na so wat, kann´s net galuben


----------



## pitu68 (8. August 2015)

moin moin,

wir wollen am sonntag morgen ne runde mit dem bike drehen. treffpunkt um 9.30 uhr an der sparkasse in sayn.

geplant ist eine tour bis zum köppel.


----------



## Norman90 (8. August 2015)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt bin ich dabei


----------



## Norman90 (8. August 2015)

Kann mir jemand die Adresse geben? 
Ich kenne mich in bendorf nicht aus und in maps findet man mehrere Sparkassen


----------



## pitu68 (8. August 2015)

56170 Bendorf-Sayn, Koblenz-Olper-Strasse 88


----------



## pitu68 (15. August 2015)

wenns wetter hält...morgen wieder 09.30 uhr .. treffpunkt sparkasse, sayn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Devil-Driver (15. August 2015)

Bin wahrscheinlich nicht dabei. Fahre morgen wenn vernünftiges Wetter ist an den Nürburgring.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (20. August 2015)

Da häng ich mich gerne mal dran... hab demletzt noch ne Tour: Vallendar ----> Hörgrenzhause ---> Rans-Bach---> Ansbach ---> Saytal und wieder zurück nach Vallendar gemacht... klasse Tour.... 45km 800hm usw...


----------



## Der_Graue (20. August 2015)

ataridelta9 schrieb:


> Da häng ich mich gerne mal dran... hab demletzt noch ne Tour: Vallendar ----> Hörgrenzhause ---> Rans-Bach---> Ansbach ---> Saytal und wieder zurück nach Vallendar gemacht... klasse Tour.... 45km 800hm usw...


... und das Ganze mit dem Rennrad


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (20. August 2015)

Dachte hier gehts ums MTB-Fahrn?!


----------



## Devil-Driver (20. August 2015)

Ist auch so,Black Lupo scherzt gern mal. Kommenden Sonntag bin ich endlich mal wieder dabei. 9.30 Uhr an der Sparkasse Sayn.Wer kommt noch.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (22. August 2015)

9:30 ---> ich wäre gerne dabei: Aber um 10h ist erstmal Gottesdienst angesagt, danach gerne!

Könnten wir das auf etwa ~12h verschieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Devil-Driver (22. August 2015)

Sorry aber 12 Uhr ist mir viel zu spät. Normal fahre ich um 9 Uhr oder noch früher.


----------



## pitu68 (22. August 2015)

servus,

morsche wollen wir schon gegen 9.15 uhr los...treffpunkt: sparkasse


----------



## Norman90 (22. August 2015)

Ich bin morgen wieder dabei. Wo soll es den morgen hin gehen?


----------



## pitu68 (23. August 2015)

treffpunkt heute doch erst 9.30 uhr an der sparkasse.


----------



## pitu68 (28. August 2015)

sonntag wieder kleine tour geplant, sparkasse sayn 9.30 uhr


----------



## olnx (30. August 2015)

moin, wie sieht es am kommenden samstag mit einer tour aus?


----------



## olnx (1. September 2015)

habe heute bei der arbeit erfahren das ich doch noch samstag arbieten darf
könnte also den sonntag wenn interesse besteht!


----------



## pitu68 (12. September 2015)

morsche, nächste tour geplant für sonntag, 9.30 uhr

treffpunkt: sparkasse, sayn


----------



## Norman90 (12. September 2015)

Ich bin leider erst nächste Woche Sonntag wieder dabei.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (12. September 2015)

Heute hat mein LRS hinten durch Altersschwäche ne Spaeiche springen lassen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olnx (13. September 2015)

hat leider nicht geklappt...


----------



## pitu68 (18. September 2015)

am sonntag morgen keine tour....erst nächste woche wieder


----------



## Sepp90 (19. September 2015)

Ich fahre morgen gegen Mittag oder auch früher Nachmittag ab Oberbieber/Stausee ne Runde, bin da zeitlich relativ flexibel.
Ist vlt. etwas kurzfristig/spät aber evtl. hat ja jemand Lust sich mir anzuschließen...


----------



## pitu68 (25. September 2015)

nächste tour ... sonntag morgen ab 9.30 uhr 

treffpunkt: sparkasse sayn


----------



## Balu. (24. Mai 2017)

Moin,

ich belebe das hier mal wieder. Ich bin immer noch regelmäßig in der Gegend unterwegs, viel alleine aber auch machmal mit kleinen Gruppen.
Am Brückentag, Freitag den 26. wollte ich mal ein paar neue Wege ausprobieren und ggf. suchen. Ich habe eine Runde im Kopf, allerdings bin ich bei der genauen Ausgestaltung recht flexibel. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust mich zu begleiten. Gefahren wird eher lang und langsam ...

Nach Absprache kann man auch später in die Runde einsteigen, zurück geht es dann nach Lust und Laune.







Gruß

Stefan


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (25. Mai 2017)

Heute könnten wir ne Runde drehen....


----------



## Balu. (22. Juli 2018)

Moin,
hier passiert ja nicht viel, ich treffe auch ehrlich gesagt selten jemanden im Wald. Ich bin dennoch regelmäßig auf Tour.

Die kommende Woche habe ich noch Urlaub und wollte mal ne längere Erkundungstour drehen, falls jemand Lust und Zeit hat...

Idee:






Falls jemand mehr/andere hat, immer raus damit ... ich bin bei allem dabei was kein Bikepark ist oder Sprünge hat, mein Parkbike ist gerade out of order.


----------



## Balu. (22. Juli 2018)

Idee II:


----------

